# Sticky  Ad Rules



## toth boer goats

We will delete ads, after 1 month of being posted.

To help out, if the goat you had listed for sale, has been sold, before 1 month, please state in your thread, "Sold" and say your ad is safe to be deleted.

Please do your own research on ads, watch out for newer members,
who just post in the ads area only. 
They may or may not be sincere. 
Report any ads, which do not seem true or suspicious.
We must watch out for each other. 🤗 

Thank you. 😀


----------

